# HELP!!!



## thecraw (Oct 12, 2003)

Doug.. 

It's Marty... what type of late eighties vehicle?


----------



## liquidchaos (Jul 11, 2005)

sorry, its a late eighties blue/grey ford truck that was reported driving off with them. what a bummer, the police dont do anything. quite a ding in a ski patrollers budget! :evil:


----------



## brendodendo (Jul 18, 2004)

post on sledcity.com and coloradosledcity.com. 
Most read snomo forums in state.


----------



## mescalimick (Oct 15, 2003)

Post on SnoWest. There's alot of people on that board and a decent chance that someone will see your sleds if they are still on the move.

That really sucks, I hope you get your stuff back.


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

I will keep my eye out as well, what color are the sleds (sorry not a poo guy)? Any marks, dings, aftermarket parts, or stickers that could identify that it was yours?

Also I know cat does this but you should call the polaris main office and report this. I believe they have a way for their dealer network keep a eye out for the vin #'s of the sleds. Dealers should have to take every vin# down if the sleds ever goes in for work. Even if they went to New York and goes in to a shop you should know. 

Maybe they will part them out - but most dumb asses that steal sleds dont have the knowledge or buyer(s) to strip a sled and sell the parts - but keep and eye on ebay for your sled parts or the entire sled. 

The late 80's truck probably means they did not go back to Minnesota with some spring breakers - I bet these jackasses live in leadville, minturn, newcastle, rifle, or somethin like that.


Sorry again man, I hope that you get your sleds back.


----------



## liquidchaos (Jul 11, 2005)

Thanks for the help guy's ,no luck yet. this has been posted on every website I have though of or has been suggested to me. One sled wa a 2004 red polaris RMK 700 144", and the other was a blue polaris RMK 2002 800 151". we are working on getting vin #'s out right now. keep your eyes open, they were both on a two place yacht club trailer. any info would be great. the red sled had several stickers including a smith sticker and a normal D sticker next to the handlebars. feel free to give me a call anytime. Thanks again!
Doug  
970 390-5843


----------

